# Need Another Stealthy Device



## Keyaam (14/8/14)

So im in the market for another device. Firstly it has to be stealthy and run on a 18500 battery. The only option I came up with is another reo mini but its for my kayfun so thats not an option. Please add your recommendations. Thanks


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

iKeyaam said:


> So im in the market for another device. Firstly it has to be stealthy and run on a 18500 battery. The only option I came up with is another reo mini but its for my kayfun so thats not an option. Please add your recommendations. Thanks


The only one I could find is the Provari.


----------



## Keyaam (14/8/14)

Andre said:


> The only one I could find is the Provari.


Does not have to be electronic. I looked around at a few mechs but i dont like bottom firing buttons.


----------



## Morne (14/8/14)

I'm leaning towards a ZNA 30


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

iKeyaam said:


> Does not have to be electronic. I looked around at a few mechs but i dont like bottom firing buttons.


Then you might consider this one that @Rob Fisher acquired, you buy the size you need: http://www.vapeart.gr/vapeart/category.php?id_category=42


----------



## Keyaam (14/8/14)

@Rob Fisher what did it cost. You can pm me the price


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

iKeyaam said:


> @Rob Fisher what did it cost. You can pm me the price


Around R800.00 for the 18500 before shipping, including spares. Not bad for an authentic mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/14)

iKeyaam said:


> @Rob Fisher what did it cost. You can pm me the price


 
Yip as @Andre said it was around R800 and some change and shipping... the time it takes is long because they seem to make to order and the shipping took quite a long time too... but as a mech mod which I normally dislike I do like this one!


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (14/8/14)

Thanks for the reply Rob


----------



## Riaz (15/8/14)

what about a Launcher mech mod?


----------

